# Cheating as defined by STBXH



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

H left in March. Not long after he moved in with OW in another state. Married to me, living with OW and he doesn't see that as cheating????


----------



## everantisocial (Jun 29, 2010)

It's amazing what they can justify.....sometimes it can take your breath away.


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

i keep wondering why too.....:scratchhead:
damn choices....sigh


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well you know the truth--he is cheating.

Have you filed for divorce yet?


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Cherokee, I know what you're going through. 1 hour after I told my stbxh I wanted a divorce, he was texting the OW, "I'm a free man, we can be together again!" All the while sleeping with other girls when he's either in town or away on business.
In anger I posted on my FB, "I wish *H* and*OW* all the happiness in their continued love affair since both have cheated on their spouses"

My divorce is in the works and I'm already planning my cross country trip back to Virginia


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Well you know the truth--he is cheating.
> 
> Have you filed for divorce yet?



H told me about the arrangement a few months ago. That he didn't consider it as cheating was revealed the other night on the phone. I told him that as long as we are married it is cheating and nothing will change that. What he's doing is, to me, the very definition of cheating, legally, morally and ethically. He just confirmed that he has no ethics, morals or a conscience and neither does the OW.

Haven't filed for D yet, no funds available yet for me to do that. I'm thinking let him incur the expense to file as he will have to travel from NJ to FL to do so, FL law.


----------



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel! My STBXH is in his own apt., as I have asked him to leave twice. He has SWORN to me he is not dating......Went to drop off some papers at his apt. and felt I did not need to call first as he drops in here without calling these days. Well, sure enough. There was the OW at his apt......The one he is NOT SEEING! IT IS CHEATING AND STILL ADULTERY! UGH. I feel ya! Good luck!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well you guys eventually need to discuss who is going to file, etc.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Check with your local courthouse. Mine had forms I downloaded online. IF you can come to an agreement on everything, you can complete the forms and file them without attorneys. Total cost for me IF we can come to terms on EVERYTHING, is under $300.

That is in TN. I have no idea about FL. It would be worth a call to the courthouse to find out, though.


----------

